# Funkdoc's Downloads



## funkdocKT (Dec 18, 2008)

all right...so as a lot of you may know by the "what are you listening to now" thread...im a music fiend...im pretty much a fan of all genres but my forte is in underground hip hop

anyways, thru various friends who run music websites i get a lot of shit for free so i thought "why not share this with RIU?"...so this will be my thread to post new music for free download...

be aware though, these links dont last much past a couple days & once theyre gone theyre gone for good...get em while its hot...

i find it fitting to start here...

brand new track from Joell Ortiz called "Morning" get it here:

Joell Ortiz - Morning (no DJ)

enjoy!

(also be sure to check my other thread about Adele & Mick Boogie...amazing shit for free there)


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 18, 2008)

Mas Musica:

Freeway - Get It Started (Produced By The Alchemist)


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 18, 2008)

More New Joell Ortiz over KiD CuDi's Day n' Nite track...

Joell Ortiz - Day N' Nite


----------



## GrowTech (Dec 18, 2008)

gee.. thanks for jacking the sig image i worked so hard on


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 18, 2008)

Instrumentals Galore:

this is a compilation of Khrysis of the Justus League's beats mixed by Rhettmatic of the World Famous Beat Junkies...the project is called _"Khrysis On The Boards With The Heat Vol. 2"_







Tracklist:

1. Intro
2. King Kong (Sean Price)
3. Awesome (The Away Team)
4. The Rap Game (Cormega ft. Little Brother)
5. Still Here (LEGACY)
6. Hearing Aid (Sean Price)
7. That N*gga (Jozee Mo)
8. Talkin Dirty (Ness)
9. Cool As A Fan (Little Brother)
10. Back At It (Little Brother)
11. Money On The Table (The Away Team)
12. N*ggaz Is Commin (Torae ft. Tash)
13. Starvation (LIttle Brother ft. Chaundon)
14. Can I Live (Chaundon)
15. Crazy (Rapper Big Pooh)
16. Keep It To The Side (Rapper Big Pooh)
17. Greedy (The Away Team)
18. After The Party (Little Brother)
19. Waitin On You (Kenn Starr)
20. Sick Em (Smif-N-Wesson)
21. One (Sean Price)
22. Something To See (Torae)
23. Psycho Ward (The Away Team ft. Sean Price)
24. Word Has It (Supastition)
25. Rize (Median)
26. Sum Of Me (The Away Team ft. Evidence)
27. Gun Rap (Smif-N-Wesson)
28. JM Heartbreak (Jozee Mo)
29. The Weirdo Zone (Joe Scudda)
30. Told You That (Chaundon)
31. Real Late (Peter Rosenburg ft. Phonte)

Khrysis On The Boards With The Heat Vol. 2


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 18, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> gee.. thanks for jacking the sig image i worked so hard on


theres about 20 people with that sig bud...thanks for making it though...much appreciated...maybe watermark next time if you want something exclusive


----------



## GrowTech (Dec 18, 2008)

yeah you're right... i should watermark all of my shit so that weasel thieves don't steal my hard work the way music pirates give away other peoples music that cost them money to produce... motherfuckers.


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 18, 2008)

dont worry...youll get over it...but with it floating around so much...theres no way of finding out where it originated...

back to the heat:

GLC x RTC - Similar To The Letters

Thirsten' Howl The 3rd - Skill Recognize Skill: Advanced Sampler

Nappy Roots - Country Fried Cess

Soul II Soul - Keep On Movin

NaS - Untitled

NaS & Green Lantern - The Nigger Tape

Bulworth OST Part 1
Bulworth OST Part 2

Rakim - Lost Tracks & Freestyles

Rappin 4 Tay - Bigger Than The Game

Aaliyah - Dedication

Cutmaster C - Last Man Standing Part 1
Cutmaster C - Last Man Standing Part 2

DJ Clue - Clue 4 President

DJ Clue - Im A Show You How To Do This Part 1
DJ Clue - Im A Show You How To Do This Part 2


----------



## GrowTech (Dec 18, 2008)

I guess imitation is the sincerest form of flattery... and also the most disgusting crab meat.


----------



## GrowTech (Dec 18, 2008)

funkdocKT said:


> dont worry...youll get over it...but with it floating around so much...theres no way of finding out where it originated...


Actually, yes there is... because after I made it, GenFranco asked if he could use it... I figure you probably didn't ask any of these musicians if you could post their music for "Free" on a public forum either.


----------



## GrowTech (Dec 18, 2008)

funkdocKT said:


> are you still hear?
> 
> wow...people using that sig must have really made your ass sore
> 
> go smoke a bowl and rant somewhere else bud...



If you ever find the talent in yourself to make something, and someone steals it- maybe you'll understand then...


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 18, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> Actually, yes there is... because after I made it, GenFranco asked if he could use it... I figure you probably didn't ask any of these musicians if you could post their music for "Free" on a public forum either.


riiiiight...so in your opinion i should have PM'd every person with that in their sig until i found out where the origin was and then i should have asked you?

riiiiiiiight...fat chance there buddy but let me know when you get back from dreamland...

as for the music...if you opened your eyes and turned off your "bitch meter" you would see that 99% of the music posted is promotional, mixtapes, and mixtape tracks...aka...THE SHIT THE ARTISTS GIVE OUT FOR FREE TO GIVE THEMSELVES PUBLICITY!!!

like i said...go get some aloe vera for your burning ass...i'll continue to post music and give your sig away ever post i can...i was being gentlemanly the first couple posts from you because i respected the fact that you crafted the sig and felt for you (shit, would have even taken it down had you asked nicely)...but the huge amount of "bitchassness" in you has made me glad that i took it without permission, and now i plan to give it to all those who want it...blame yourself sally


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 18, 2008)

Legend, DJ Nice, & DJ Green Lantern bring you this CRAZY double disk mixtape...i HIGHLY suggest you get this one...







Disk 1 Tracklist:
01. Emilio Rojas - Back 2 The Basics 2 (Intro)
02. Royce Da 5&#8242;9&#8243; - Part Of Me (Produced by Carlos Broady)
03. Grafh - In Love With The Dealer
04. Johnny Polygon - I Been Runnin
05. Wale - Pot Of Gold (feat. Daniel Merriweather) (Produced by Mark Ronson)
06. B.o.B - We Drank (feat. Playboy Tre)
07. Ced Hughes - DragonBlood
08. BK Cyph - Rap 101
09. Cambatta - Voice Of God Freestyle (Produced by Scram Jones)
10. Styles P - Ride or Die (feat. Snyp Life & Bully)
11. Red Cafe - There He Go (feat. Fabolous & Paul Cain)
12. Don Cerino - Missing Element (feat. Royce Da 5&#8242;9&#8243
13. Hell Rell - Im So Special
14. La The Darkman - Quiet Storm Freestyle (feat. Willie The Kid)
15. Kool G Rap - Thugs Love Story (Chapter IV)
16. Fortlive - The Come Up (Produced by Illmind)
17. Rain - Directors Chair (Produced by RocWilder)
18. Big K.R.I.T. - Playaz Circle Freestyle
19. ESSO - New Day (Produced by Black Friday)
20. Donny Goines - The Look (Produced by Dame Grease)
21. ATM (Smoke DZA, Numbers & Cory Gunz) - Time Machine 1.0 (Produced by The Heatmakerz)
22. 1982 (Statik Selektah & Termanology) - Thugathon (feat. Lil Fame)
23. Almost September - 16, 17, 18 (feat. KRS-One & Al Be Back) (Produced by Jared Gosselin)
24. Blu & Sene - Mars
25. Rick Ross - Can It Be Freestyle

Back 2 The Basics Disk 1

Disk 2 Tracklist:
01. Ced Hughes & Emilio Rojas- Kick In The Door (Produced by The Kickdrums)
02. Raekwon & Special Ed - Hood Story (Produced by Huu Banga)
03. Curren$y - Got It (Produced by Monsta Beatz)
04. KiD CuDi - Can I Be
05. Nipsey Hu$$le - HoodStar
06. GoDChilD - Toast 2 Life (Produced by Black Friday)
07. Sha Stimuli - Next Up (Produced by J.Cardim)
08. The Kid Daytona - Lately (Produced by Ill Bomb)
09. Theo - Roberta Flack Revisit (feat. Dolly) (Produced by Flying Lotus)
10. Killer Mike - Grinding
11. Nino Bless - Murdera
12. Kardinal Offishall - Set It Off (Remix) (feat. Dr. Dre & The Clipse) (Produced by Boi-1da)
13. Novel - Noise (Produced by Breeze The Beatmachine)
14. Chip The Ripper - Moses Freestyle
15. D-Black - Hold Up (Gangsta Shit) (Produced by Illmind)
16. Fashawn - Freedom (Produced by Exile)
17. Joell Ortiz - Say No
18. Mickey Factz - OnSMASH (feat. [email protected]!N$)
19. The Insomniaks - Crashin Whips
20. Mikkey Halsted - Karma (Produced by No I.D.)
21. Skyzoo - Catch Up (Produced by Ski)
22. Billy Danze - Undescribable (feat. Busta Rhymes)
23. Wafleek - The Hollows
24. Harlems Cash - Modern Day Malcolm (feat. Santogold) (The Government Remix)
25. A.Pinks - In My Own World (Bonus)

Back 2 The Basics Disk 2


----------



## GrowTech (Dec 18, 2008)

funkdocKT said:


> riiiiight...so in your opinion i should have PM'd every person with that in their sig until i found out where the origin was and then i should have asked you?
> 
> riiiiiiiight...fat chance there buddy but let me know when you get back from dreamland...
> 
> ...


I don't blame myself because you were raised by people who taught you to steal peoples hard work. You probably lie cheat and steal your way through life, and one day- all of that shit will catch up to you... and let me just say, you are fortunate to have the internet to hide behind... 

Steal music, steal pictures, steal text written in books- you cant steal ones originality. I'm not to blame for you being untalented, and unable to produce your own music, art, books, etc... just give it away to the rest of the bottom feeders that can't create their own shit...

I don't need you to "feel" for me... You should have enough self respect to say "I am better than this... I don't need to steal someones hard work, I will produce my own" -- of course, like I said - you probably weren't raised that way.

You're lame... like every post 2000 pop music artist that lip syncs their tracks at live shows... You're no better than Ashley Simpson... You're a thief.

Enjoy using the work I created... because while you might have the image, you still lack the talent.


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 18, 2008)

i updated my sig just for you


----------



## GrowTech (Dec 18, 2008)

You should make it say "I leech off of other peoples originality because I'm a no talent hack"


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 18, 2008)

and you should write:

"i have no life or friends so my online persona means soooo much to me...thats why i give negative rep like it actually means something and bitch for hours on end about the tiny png i made...i wish i had the balls to just JUMP and end it all already"


----------



## GrowTech (Dec 18, 2008)

funkdocKT said:


> and you should write:
> 
> "i have no life or friends so my online persona means soooo much to me...thats why i give negative rep like it actually means something and bitch for hours on end about the tiny png i made...i wish i had the balls to just JUMP and end it all already"



I don't come online to make friends. I'm here to help people get good crops, and help where I can. You seem to be here to ask questions, steal pics, and share music. Go download Kazaa and be done with it...

and yeah, if you take my sig pic- I will take your rep... it might not mean much to you, but where I come from a persons reputation is #1


----------



## GrowTech (Dec 18, 2008)

by the way, you could've just asked to use it, I mean- I was the 12th post in your first journal on this website.


----------



## intrin (Dec 18, 2008)

that was some lame music  wasted some minutes of my life for that crap, dont taint the beautiful sounds of techno/trance with crap rap


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 18, 2008)

you were the 12th post in my journal, but about the 10th person i saw with the sig...like i said, without detective work that no stoner is gonna attempt there wouldve been no way to know who made it...we've established that Gen Franco asked...ok, but he probably asked permission when you were the only one with the png & it was a little easier to figure out its origin (probably before i got on the site and saw the numerous people with it)

...shiiiiit for all we know, you couldve swiped it from another site...theres really no way of knowing

point being...its the fucking INTERNET...the fact that you made it and even the fact that it exists will no doubt fall in to obscurity (if it hasnt already) and no one will remember it...so who cares?

the thing that really puzzles me is how someone can become so frazzled to the point where they feel the need to post personal attacks on another person over a fucking sig...seriously dude, smoke a bowl and relax

as for your attacks...blah blah blah...i really could care less what someone thinks of me as theyre staring at a computer screen

i do nothing but post questions?...in my 900+ posts ive asked 2 questions...but thank you for taking the "holier than thou" stance because you feel youre a super elitist green thumb who does nothing but "help" people turn out awesome crops...lol

had you been slightly cool, i would have taken it down at first request...but instead you decided to drop your bullshit, whining, snide, personal attacks...not a good look kid, you must be from a soft fucking part of cali...your type would probably get beat down daily around here...but then again, youd probably never come outside...youd be busy "fighting the good fight" over what people post on an internet forum and have in their sigs...

you seemed stressed...i'll smoke a bowl for you


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 18, 2008)

no download but heres a little song from Funk & JT for GrowTech:

[youtube]q91jhIIf6Go[/youtube]


hahahahhahahahhhahhaha


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 18, 2008)

New Rapper Big Pooh of Little Brother over a brand new Khrysis beat...off the upcoming _Delightful Bars LP_

Rapper Big Pooh - The Comeback


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 18, 2008)

for you Chi-Town cats while Bump J's in jail...here's a new unreleased Bump J track...shout out to Andrew at FSD

Bump J - Looka Here


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 18, 2008)

more...shout out to Gotty at TSS:

UGK - Ridin Dirty

Eric Benet - Love & Life

Gerald Alston - Self-Titled

Whitney Houston - My Love Is Your Love

Pimp C - Greatest Hits

Hieroglyphics - Third Eye Vision Part 1
Hieroglyphics - Third Eye Vision Part 2

Playaz Circle - Supply & Demand Part 2


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Dec 18, 2008)

this cat .. funkdock is lame.. this the same muthafucka talking he shot niggaz in compton... lmaooo ahahahahaha activity on this site is 100% he on this muthafucka 24/7!!! nuff said


----------



## GrowTech (Dec 18, 2008)

funkdocKT said:


> you were the 12th post in my journal, but about the 10th person i saw with the sig...like i said, without detective work that no stoner is gonna attempt there wouldve been no way to know who made it...we've established that Gen Franco asked...ok, but he probably asked permission when you were the only one with the png & it was a little easier to figure out its origin (probably before i got on the site and saw the numerous people with it)


Yeah true... you're not the only low class hack who said "its not mine, but ill use it anyways because I'm unoriginal"



funkdocKT said:


> ...shiiiiit for all we know, you couldve swiped it from another site...theres really no way of knowing


I have the PSD file with all of the layers... do you want that too? 

Why would I be so frustrated if it wasn't even mine to begin with? Also, how could I think so little of a thief if I were a thief myself?



funkdocKT said:


> point being...its the fucking INTERNET...the fact that you made it and even the fact that it exists will no doubt fall in to obscurity (if it hasnt already) and no one will remember it...so who cares?


Go figure you would say something like that... Maybe if you ever produce anything original in your life, and someone else uses it without permission- you will understand... but no, that defies nature- because you ARE a hack thief.



funkdocKT said:


> the thing that really puzzles me is how someone can become so frazzled to the point where they feel the need to post personal attacks on another person over a fucking sig...seriously dude, smoke a bowl and relax


I'm not frazzled, i'm disappointed in humanity... If your parents weren't going to raise you right, they should have had an abortion... they could've mooched the money out of the US government the same way you mooched my image. Also... I haven't even begun to attack you... I have the right to express my frustration... there is no law ALLOWING you to steal other peoples work.



funkdocKT said:


> as for your attacks...blah blah blah...i really could care less what someone thinks of me as theyre staring at a computer screen


what you care about is evident by your lack of even common moral code.



funkdocKT said:


> i do nothing but post questions?...in my 900+ posts ive asked 2 questions...but thank you for taking the "holier than thou" stance because you feel youre a super elitist green thumb who does nothing but "help" people turn out awesome crops...lol


I didn't say you do NOTHING but post questions... Don't encourage me to highlight your contributions because I really dont want to do hours of searching to turn up such few results.



funkdocKT said:


> had you been slightly cool, i would have taken it down at first request...but instead you decided to drop your bullshit, whining, snide, personal attacks...


I think slightly cool is where I said "gee.. thanks for jacking the sig image i worked so hard on " -- It's not my fault you didn't catch the hint there. I'm not going to prevent you from making yourself look like scumbag... that's your job... unless mommy is still doing it for you.



funkdocKT said:


> not a good look kid, you must be from a soft fucking part of cali...your type would probably get beat down daily around here...


How typical of you... I'm from Los Angeles, I've lived here nearly all of my life, and was raised in the best and worse neighborhoods you could imagine... I take pride in no longer living in the slum hole you currently reside in, and wherever "around here" is probably wont work for me as I don't like purchasing corn or fried tomatos from some illegal immigrants shopping cart that he stole (sort of like you) from Vons. As far as getting "beat down"-- It's not like I've never lost a fight... I fight good... I'm just a better individual than some trashy cheddar shithead Neanderthal. Psh... I'm not your wife bud- you're definitely not gonna give me a black eye.



funkdocKT said:


> but then again, youd probably never come outside...youd be busy "fighting the good fight" over what people post on an internet forum and have in their sigs...


I'm not fighting any fight-- I just think if people arent going to raise their kids right, abort them... I doubt society would have any problem with our tax dollars being spent on that!


----------



## GrowTech (Dec 18, 2008)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> this cat .. funkdock is lame.. this the same muthafucka talking he shot niggaz in compton... lmaooo ahahahahaha activity on this site is 100% he on this muthafucka 24/7!!! nuff said



It's true... he's a hack... Probably spent most of his life in a prison for petty theft and was telling people he robbed a bank...

Wannabe kids you know.


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 18, 2008)

no download here...but for those interested...the new Joe Budden cover art and tracklist to his upcoming _Padded Room LP_






01. Now I Lay (produced by Blastah Beatz)
02. The Future f/ The Game (produced by Fyu-chur)
03. If I Gotta Go (produced by the Klasixs)
04. Dont Make Me (produced by Blastah Beatz)
05. Blood On The Wall (produced by Moss)
06. In My Sleep (produced by Blastah Beatz)
07. Exxxes (produced by the Klasixs)
08. I Couldnt Help It (produced by the Klasixs)
09. Adrenaline (produced by Dub B)
10. Happy Holidays (produced by Quan)
11. Do Tell (produced by Blastah Beatz)
12. Angel In My Life (produced by Blastah Beatz)
13. Pray For Me (produced by Versatile & Dilemma)


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 18, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> Yeah true... you're not the only low class hack who said "its not mine, but ill use it anyways because I'm unoriginal"


yup...thats me




GrowTech said:


> I have the PSD file with all of the layers... do you want that too?


thatd be awesome



GrowTech said:


> Why would I be so frustrated if it wasn't even mine to begin with? Also, how could I think so little of a thief if I were a thief myself?


because your online rep matters soooo much to you



GrowTech said:


> I'm not frazzled, i'm disappointed in humanity... If your parents weren't going to raise you right, they should have had an abortion... they could've mooched the money out of the US government the same way you mooched my image. Also... I haven't even begun to attack you... I have the right to express my frustration... there is no law ALLOWING you to steal other peoples work.


id expect attacking family from you...lol...you keep making yourself look more and more like a herb...and im pretty sure your shit has no copyright and you posted on a PUBLIC forum...fair game...your fault for not watermarking



GrowTech said:


> I didn't say you do NOTHING but post questions... Don't encourage me to highlight your contributions because I really dont want to do hours of searching to turn up such few results.


id say go for it...but we both know that your dork ass would enjoy it faaaaar too much



GrowTech said:


> I think slightly cool is where I said "gee.. thanks for jacking the sig image i worked so hard on " -- It's not my fault you didn't catch the hint there. I'm not going to prevent you from making yourself look like scumbag... that's your job... unless mommy is still doing it for you.


another attacks on moms...are we 12?





GrowTech said:


> How typical of you... I'm from Los Angeles, I've lived here nearly all of my life, and was raised in the best and worse neighborhoods you could imagine... I take pride in no longer living in the slum hole you currently reside in, and wherever "around here" is probably wont work for me as I don't like purchasing corn or fried tomatos from some illegal immigrants shopping cart that he stole (sort of like you) from Vons. As far as getting "beat down"-- It's not like I've never lost a fight... I fight good... I'm just a better individual than some trashy cheddar shithead Neanderthal. Psh... I'm not your wife bud- you're definitely not gonna give me a black eye.
> 
> I'm not fighting any fight-- I just think if people arent going to raise their kids right, abort them... I doubt society would have any problem with our tax dollars being spent on that!


soooo you can fight...and talk shit...yet youre not the "fighting type"...so youre probably the guy who stands in the back and talks shit and lets your boys handle the real business...major bitchassness

its a good thing youre not the fighting type...id hate for you to get any bravery, try to meet up...and get your ass whooped on camera for all of RIU to see

and im not on any thug shit...but the attacks on fam is uncalled for


----------



## GrowTech (Dec 18, 2008)

funkdocKT said:


> yup...thats me


We're aware.






funkdocKT said:


> thatd be awesome


I bet.





funkdocKT said:


> because your online rep matters soooo much to you


Read 4 or 5 posts back.





funkdocKT said:


> id expect attacking family from you...lol...you keep making yourself look more and more like a herb...and im pretty sure your shit has no copyright and you posted on a PUBLIC forum...fair game...your fault for not watermarking


I didn't attack your family, just said that I think your parents fucked up raising you and should have just put you into the vacuum tube of death and tried again with another sample.





funkdocKT said:


> id say go for it...but we both know that your dork ass would enjoy it faaaaar too much


Yeah... I didn't think you'd want that either.





funkdocKT said:


> another attacks on moms...are we 12?


LOL please explain how that's an attack...







funkdocKT said:


> soooo you can fight...and talk shit...yet youre not the "fighting type"...so youre probably the guy who stands in the back and talks shit and lets your boys handle the real business...major bitchassness


I'm not the fighting type... I believe in resolving things without violence, but if there has to be bloodshed, there will be. I'm no bitch.



funkdocKT said:


> its a good thing youre not the fighting type...id hate for you to get any bravery, try to meet up...and get your ass whooped on camera for all of RIU to see


Now your hopes are higher than your morals... Trust me, the less you know about me the better... I won't try to meet up with you... besides, you're in school until 3 right?



funkdocKT said:


> and im not on any thug shit...but the attacks on fam is uncalled for



I never attacked your family... I just think your parents did a poor job with you... you probably have a brother or sister who is on a good path in life.
Actually, you probably have a really successful brother or sister, and in an attempt to reaching success yourself- you somehow learned that stealing from others is acceptable... this would explain your attitude towards ones intellectual property rights... something I wont even begin to touch on lest you be spun into a world of confusion.


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 18, 2008)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> this cat .. funkdock is lame.. this the same muthafucka talking he shot niggaz in compton... lmaooo ahahahahaha activity on this site is 100% he on this muthafucka 24/7!!! nuff said


[sarcasm]yeah duuuuuh...im trying to get my awesome fucking activity medal[/sarcasm]


----------



## GrowTech (Dec 18, 2008)

funkdocKT said:


> I'm begging for an activity award.



^ is more correct.


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 18, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> Now your hopes are higher than your morals... Trust me, the less you know about me the better... I won't try to meet up with you... besides, you're in school until 3 right?


but i already know so much about you...youre a computer nerd, you live in L.A., and you dont have a hard bone in your body...you wouldnt meet up with me to get down if i was your next door neighbor 

the fact that i took your sig has no correlation to the amount of success ive already gained in my short time stomping this earth (MMA thread can show you that...that thread should also show you how much you really shouldnt want to meet up)...it simply says i liked what i saw, was too lazy to try and figure out who made it, saw tons of people with it, and used it thinking there'd be no problem because soooo many people used it already(are you hunting down everyone who's using your sig, or did you just wake up with morning wood for me?)

say what you will...but just the fact that you felt the need to mention anyone else besides myself shows what type of person you are and really gives insight to how you were raised (funny how that worked in reverse huh?)

and yes, class gets out at 3 but i gotta wait till 5 for mommy to pick me up and sign me out


----------



## potroast (Dec 18, 2008)

This thread sucks.


----------

